# Komplette Div Box verlinken



## kevkev (22. April 2005)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich eine komplette Div Box verlinken?
So das wenn man drüberfährt, egal ob FF oder IE der link-mauszeiger kommt (der link sollte auch funktionieren).

gruß kevin


----------



## SilentWarrior (22. April 2005)

Äh, wie wär’s damit? 

```
<div><a href="...">Inhalt des Divs</a></div>
```


----------



## kevkev (22. April 2005)

Hi,

Oh, hab grad gemerkt das ein paar sachen über tabellen erledgibt werden müssen.

neue fragstellung :
Wie kann ich eine komplette tabelle verlinken?

Mein script:

```
echo 'document.write("<a style=\"text-decoration:none;color:'.$_GET["txtcolor"].';\" href=\"http://deine-ip.kevin-k.com\" target=_blank><table style=\"background-image:url('.$url.'colors/'.$_GET["color"].'.gif); font-family:verdana; color:'.$_GET["txtcolor"].'; font-size:12px; border-color:#505050; border-width:1px 1px; border-style:solid; height:20px; vertical-align:middle;\"><tr><td>'.$_GET["txt"].': <b>'.$_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'].'</b></td></tr></table></a>");';
```

Das prob:
Beim FF funktioniert alles (warum auch nicht), aber der IE zickt mal wieder rum:
Beim IE wird der text wenn man drüber fährt nicht als link gekennzeichnet, d.h. man sieht den "normalen" mauszeiger und nicht den "link" mauszeiger.

Aber da die meisten (leider immer noch) den IE benutzen, muss ich halt mitziehen...

Hier ne Demo:
http://kevin-k.com/test.html

Bitte einmal mit dem IE mit der maus drüber fahren und dann mit dem FF.
(Wäre cool wenn jemand mit Opera, Konqueror,etc.. sagen würde, obs funktioniert ).

Hat jemand ne lösung ?

Gruß kevin


----------



## SilentWarrior (22. April 2005)

Da kommt noch die CSS-Angabe cursor:pointer rein, dann sollte es auch im IE hinhauen. Mit Opera funktioniert es bei mir (Win XP Pro) wunderbar.


----------



## kevkev (22. April 2005)

Hi,

, das prob is aber das auf dem text doch kein link ist, d.h., der text ist ohne link, die tabelle schon.
Gibts ne andere lösung oder muss ich wegen dem IE nun extra 2 links reinhauen?

Gruß kevin


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. April 2005)

Naja, verlink doch den Text einfach auch noch.

Obwohl ich ja ehrlich gesagt wirklich nicht verstehe, warum du das alles so kompliziert machst…


----------



## Dr Dau (23. April 2005)

Hallo!

So klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn..... ähm, mit der Hand.


```
<style type="text/css">
a {
cursor:hand;}
</style>
 
<a href="http://dein-link">
<table><tr><td>hallo</td></tr></table>
</a>
```
Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## kevkev (23. April 2005)

@SilentWarrior:
Wieso kompliziert? Wie würdest du es machen?

@Dr Dau:
Vielen Dank !

Gruß kevin


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. April 2005)

Naja, erstens mal verstehe ich nicht, wofür du ein externes Script brauchst und das ganze nicht einfach direkt in die Datei schreibst, und zweitenes ist mir der Sinn der Tabelle da drin nicht so ganz klar.

Dr Dau: Woher hast du denn die Angabe hand? Die kenne ich gar nicht.

-> http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/anzeigefenster.htm#cursor


----------



## Dr Dau (23. April 2005)

Hallo!

@kevkev, bitte.  

@SilentWarrior, von der dir genannten Seite.
Das steht doch da ganz kurz erwähnt.
Und wenn Du dir die Anzeigebeispiel-Seite angesehen hättest, würdest Du auch den Effekt sehen.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## kevkev (24. April 2005)

Hi,

@SilentWarrior:
Leute die eine HP haben setzen einen Javscript auf ihre seite mit der src angabe zur dieser datei auf meinem server. Dadurch wird die aktuelle ip-adresse eines besuchers auf der hp angezeigt.
Die tabelle ist dazu da, das halt das ganze nur soweit auseinander geht, wie nötig (ja nach länge der IP).
ich habs mit css einfach nicht geschafft.

Weiß jemand wie man das so mit css hinbekommt?

Gruß kevin


----------

